# full acl tear



## byrd9790 (Oct 6, 2012)

Im haveing issues getting leg stregnth back after a full acl tear. i was a full time athlete until 5 years ago, single dad now, i took 5 years off and when a returned to sports i i was hit with a few injuries. the worst being a full acl tear. Im 35 and i look in good shape only. Im not gaining the strength back in my leg and have tried another pt. I think it may be a good time for me to try alt means. i Have use test b4 but nothing past that. Any help would be the awesome.


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 6, 2012)

Damn brother, I hate to hear this. Some folks feel that GH helps greatly in the area of injury recovery. I am in that group. Also, another critical hormone that depletes/diminishes  with age is testosterone. You can have yours checked or just start running some test on your own. I choose the latter.

Best of luck brother!
Vette


----------



## byrd9790 (Oct 14, 2012)

ok im going to do some rsch on gh as i dont know much about it and i see there is lots of info here thanx


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 14, 2012)

Byrd, what kind of diet are you running? 

I 2nd Vette's comments: you're at the age where natty Test can hit the low end of the spectrum. TRT (in my case) made a HUGE difference in my quality of life.


----------



## ripped_one (Oct 14, 2012)

http://www.ergo-log.com/torn-biceps-heals-more-quickly-in-steroids-users.html

Deca can increase collagen synthesis by almost 300% at just 3mg/kg and eq will do it even more.

A good low dose test/eq cycle at maybe 300 test / 300 eq a week with 1-2iu a day of good hgh would probably work very well for what you want.

Good luck bro.


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 14, 2012)

I am recovering from full ACL and mcl tear, got allografts in both of them (tibial is anterior ligament for ACL, and Achilles' tendon for mcl, makes side of knee look pretty beastly) surgery was in feb and I'm still a long way away, it takes awhile to rehab it, doc said a year for sports, because the new grafts need blood supply and you need to get your coordination, muscle memory back. I wouldn't suggest a cycle until at least 9 months to a year after surgery because you risk pushing the new grafts too hard, unless you can take it easy..I know your pain, I played college hoops and want nothing more to dunk on fools again but it takes time, pm me if you have any questions.


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 14, 2012)

ripped_one said:


> http://www.ergo-log.com/torn-biceps-heals-more-quickly-in-steroids-users.html
> 
> Deca can increase collagen synthesis by almost 300% at just 3mg/kg and eq will do it even more.
> 
> ...



You got a source comparing eq and deca? Do u need caber with eq also?


----------



## ripped_one (Oct 15, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> You got a source comparing eq and deca? Do u need caber with eq also?



Yea I do. I'll have to dig it up later for you.

No caber needed for eq.


----------



## byrd9790 (Oct 22, 2012)

Christosterone  how long did it take u to lift you foot up to your azz standing ?  I cant do it yet and i m thinking by now i should be able too.  I have full range of motion back (better than my other leg).  I went for surgery the first of june. The thing that my pt's dont seem to understand is how long i went with out surgery due to a misread mri. I tore it in Feb and the mri said everything was ok but a meniscus tear that i knew a ihad already. Then i switched DR last week of may and he read my mri and had me scheduled asap for surgery.  Thats the history of the injury.  Everything feels good just strength is almost nothing still. I just may be wanting too much too soon but the therapist seems to be unhappy that strength isnt returning and me too.


----------



## oldschool67 (Oct 26, 2012)

6 years ago i tore my acl and had severe miniscus trauma, they took 3 strips of my hamstring to fashion a new one. It took 6 months before i could squat..started with just the bar and only quarter reps was all i could do! stick with squats..squat squat squat! and after a couple years, yes, years(an acl tear is not very kind to us weightlifters) you will be up and squatting tremendous weights in no time.


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 26, 2012)

I went 5 months between injury and surgery, I'm still not 100%, leg still shakes on extensions, but I don't favor good leg on squats (really focus on doing it equal) the hamstrings are tough, it prob took three to four months, and it's still hard, can you bend it to your ass laying down?


----------



## byrd9790 (Oct 26, 2012)

I cant bend it too my azz laying down lol my knee feels like it want to explode if i try to do so. I have tried it tho and its not going to happen, i can bend it on its own laying down but not to my azz. That is an interesting question????


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 26, 2012)

Like it feels real tight? Can you at least get it all the way straight? Like full locked out? That's most important, because you can't get extension back, flexion takes a bit though. If its just tight, you need to keep rehabbing and pulling as hard as you can with just hamstrings alone. I laced in bed, with thigh perpendicular holding thigh and contracted hamstrings in repetitions to get flexion.


----------



## byrd9790 (Oct 27, 2012)

I can do full ext and very strong there at that, as for flex that the tightness. if you could can you give me that exersize in more detail? Id like to use it but not sure im clear on it. The hamstrings them selves have good flexablity back the quads too the tightness and or pressure is in the knee.  Did you have any pain in the calves or leg?
I seem to but monthes after my surgery it seems to have shown up.  interest in the EQ info as well =P~


----------

